# Smoked Almond Question



## excalibur (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an AMNS and would like to try smoking some almonds or other nuts.  Been looking on here and have seen a few great sounding recipes.  But...I'm a little stumped on what I need to buy with respect to the main ingredient.

Some recipes say they use 'raw' almonds but...doing a search around the web, I see some folks talking about raw almonds being illegal and that they need to be pasteurized or something.

Other places sell blanched almonds ?

I've got a local candy/nut company that seems to sell almonds under a category called "raw" - could someone who is in the know please take a look at the link and tell me whether these are the kind that would work well for smoking or if I should be looking for something else.

http://www.jeppi.com/cgi-bin/jeppi/NA100.html

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam's sells raw almonds.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 20, 2012)

BJ's sells raw almonds.


----------



## alelover (Feb 20, 2012)

I get raw almonds at Walmart all the time. Are you hot or cold smoking them?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of the decision on what to buy is going to be based on the recipe you use. Raw will work with most of them


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

I have not herd about raw almonds being illegal to sell. I see them at wally world all the time. The only nuts I have smoked came from a can, and they came out good.


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2012)

If you are eating almonds produced in the US, it is almost a certainty you are eating a California almond.  California almonds are pasteurized even though they are often marketed as "raw".

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## excalibur (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok guys - thanks for the intel.  It sounds like I'll just be able to get away with using a couple of bags of whole almonds that I'll find in the baking aisle of my grocery store -- or down at Wallymart.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a thread with some ideas for you 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80102/smoked-almonds/20


----------



## excalibur (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks - I had already found and bookmarked that one....It's going to me my next adventure !


----------



## captsly (Feb 25, 2012)

When I smoke my almonds I always had a problem with the spices falling off real easily after they cooled. I found that if I ground the spices real fineit helped. This last batch I took the advise of a friend and added egg whites to the wet part and tossed real good then sprinkled on the spices, tossed around and let sit for 30 min or so before smoking them. What a difference it made. My almonds were actually spicy like I want them!! 

Sorry I got off topic....I get mine from Sams, 4lb bag for $10.98


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 25, 2012)

Super easy to do. I've only done it a couple times but my recipe cold smokes the almonds for 3 hours then I coat them with half oil & half butter in a large bowl and add my spice mixture (very similar to the link Scarbelly gave - sorry don't have my recipe in front of me). Coat evenly but stir gently. Bake them for 15-20 minutes at 275°.  ***Be gentle when they're done, as in just set them gently on the counter to cool for an hour otherwise the spices will fall off.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2012)

Excaliber, evening..... Scarbelly's smoked almonds are to die for..... I would try then first..... If they ain't da best u ever had..... then move on..... 

Just my taste buds talking......   no bull.... just the facts mam......    Dave
 


Scarbelly said:


> Here is a thread with some ideas for you
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80102/smoked-almonds/20


----------

